# Fiat Ducato Autotrail Mohawk info wanted



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi to one and all.

This is Sharon and Paul here. New to the world of motorhoming.
We have just bought a 93 Fiat Ducato Autotrail Mohawk.
picking it up sometime next week.

Strangely we cannot seem to find any reference on the net to this model !

Does anybody out there have any info about this beast?

For example, does it have an invertor and where would it be, where should the leisure battery be situated, any info as to the EXACT model would be fantastic


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Dont know if this is worth paying for.. A review...

Mohawk


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Just a thought - Why not google Mohawk adverts for sale, and then ring the dealer offering to pay for a photocopy of their manual?


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

tonka said:


> Dont know if this is worth paying for.. A review...
> 
> Mohawk


Hi, cheers for the reply, yes i already bought that, not too bad but only about 1/4 A4 page actual writing, mostly pictures.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

HI
It would not have an inverter as standard (probably not around then).
As far as leisure battery goes, why not ask Autotrail? I am sure they would give you the info you need.
See Autotrail Technical help request


----------

